# Backracks. Am I the only one?



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Am I the only one that is not crazy about these things?

I'm not trying to start anything, I'm just curious to hear opinions from people that like them and those who don't.

I personally couldn't justify spending the money on something that doesn't offer that much protection for my cab. (I would buy the safety rack before the back rack.) I'm not really crazy about the looks of them either. I see a lot of guys like them for mounting lights on. I don't run additional reverse lights and I always keep my roof light on my roof. 

Discuss.


----------



## Buck Bros. (Jan 12, 2010)

You'll need a half set of weekender ladder forks to carry ladders . Or it looks like a rocket launcher .


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I like em for lights, I HATE the sound of a rotating warnng light on the roof. On a backrack it doesn't bother me.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

I like mine for the mounting of lights but also can strap to it to keep something in the bed from moving around.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

i had one when they first came out, and it was nice to mount lights on but i hated the fact that it jacked my toold box up another 1.5 inch or so which made it a little harder to see out the back and when i have my 33's on it the summer i could barely reach anything in the box without gettting in the truck. 

i agree duncan i like the looks and functionality of the safety rack better, the look of the back rack is just way too worn out now, everybodys got em .


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

They're played out. everyone and their grandmother has one around here. I wanted something different so I went with a Highway Products. way more money but I like the look and I've never seen another one around.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i got one, i use it for lights and like said above its another thing you can hook a strap too especilly good for quads or sleds. its also handy for hauling ladders an stuff. it think its a sturdier mount for a tool box too.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

BSDeality;962562 said:


> They're played out. everyone and their grandmother has one around here. I wanted something different so I went with a Highway Products. way more money but I like the look and I've never seen another one around.


Looks awesome, I like it alot, the LED lightbar looks good too. Nice job!!


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

BS- Thats Sharp. Whats one of those run? Like the spreader too, it's the first "smaller" v-bov I've seen with fold-up chute. Is that unit Gas or Electric?


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I like the ones by Weather Guard, function of protecting the back window is more important to me.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Im a back rack fan. (not choosing brands here fuction over looks any time ) It provides enough protection to stop large items from hitting up against the glass. with out obstuckting visiblity in the cab too much, im not affraid to weld, drill or do anything to it, mounting any lights is nice...sure beats putting the light up on the roof with magnets or drilling and messing up your roof. the rocket launcher part is true, but if you dont haul that many large items around often you can deal with it, or just let it stick out the back of your truck. acctually holds 10-12 foot items pretty nice. also gives you a good tie down point, and a nice surface to brace against. I had to haul some tall tool boxes and some oxy act. tources....dont think i would have tried it with out a back rack or some kind or brand


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

BSDeality,

Nice rig. Glad I'm not the only one who's looking to have a visual marker at the back of the spreader (the plow sticks). I bought a pair of light-up bumper guides from JCW but haven't installed them yet. Have had more pressing problems with that truck 

I bought a backrack for the S15 because I didn't wanna mark up the roof of the truck with a light and I wanted to install spotlights. The bed already had a few holes, I think someone had a cap bolted on at one point... Also, the backrack went on sale at Canadian Tire for $189... plus the tool box mounts of course. Already had the aluminum tool box, so I went with it...


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I am not a huge fan of the looks of the backrack brand so I made my own headache rack for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

i got mine for $0.00 .... well a truck load of firewood actually lol. i like the looks of them. and they work well, you can still get at the back window when it's iced over. it doesn't affect visability too bad.. and thier great for mounting lights on.... 

when i built the flat deck for our f250 i made it look like a back rack. i find thier very servicable for me


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I love my back rack for lights and light bar and straping things off in the bed.

I didn't like the price of the racks either so I built my own for $ 100 and my time.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

The fact that so many people have them pretty much tells you that it is a good balance between design and function. It looks like most people get them to mount lights.


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

personally i don't like back racks. here's one i built with my dad for my old truck which was then put on my 01 dually i had here in the pictures. i tried to outline the rack and put some info in the pictures...these were all that i could find. anyways, it was built very tough as the bed would bend before the rack did. plus i had an over the bed toolbox on it before which didn't have to be raised. ..just gives you guys some (homemade) ideas...


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

I have 2 backracks and would def buy another.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

I like JustinDs rack alot, and I actually have a Hyw Products Tool Box, and didnt even know they made racks ..................... I agree with the other post up above; about the Rotating lights on the cabs is not coooool, I have a 420 on the roof now and it sounds like a couple of monkeys roller skating up there and is Very anoying


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't like the actual brand name Back Racks. I like to have a rack that has the expanding steel so when I through wood it I can't hit my window. I also like to mount back up lites and a strobe lite on it.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

forestfireguy;962369 said:


> I like em for lights, I HATE the sound of a rotating warnng light on the roof. On a backrack it doesn't bother me.


Yes, I also HATED the sound of a rotating light, yeah back in 1980! They are played out definitely yesterdays paper.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I love the safety racks. I have them on both my trucks on built one brought. Offer protection tiedown points, and light mounting options. On a personal truck I might go with the back rack. I just really like the look a back/safety rack gives and the protection they offer.

From all your posts your pretty good at building stuff I would try and fab a nice safety rack up for the dodge in your spare time and see how you like it


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm suprised so many people don't care for them, but you can add me to the list as well. If there's very little to protect the back window built into them, there not much good to me. Might as well spend the extra money to get a full ladder reack IMO. I suppose some people don't need a ladder rack, but I still don't see where a Back Rack makes a truck any more "attractive." JMO


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i just bought a back rack last week used off craigslist only paid $100 for it i always wanted one for the fact i could mount lights on i couldent and still cant justify paying close to $300 for one new more if i wouldve bought it in florida the other thing i like about it is when i get the sander loaded by a bigger loader bucket then usual i dont have to cringe as much because the bigger frozen bricks of salt are actually deflected away from my back window instead of them bouncing off the sander in to my window. not as much as a safty rack would deflect em but enough to take the energy away from said bricks im just not a real big fan of the safety racks takes away to much visability in the summer months so i like a blend of the two looks and utility


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

jomama45;963413 said:


> I'm suprised so many people don't care for them, but you can add me to the list as well. If there's very little to protect the back window built into them, there not much good to me. Might as well spend the extra money to get a full ladder reack IMO. I suppose some people don't need a ladder rack, but I still don't see where a Back Rack makes a truck any more "attractive." JMO


its just a matter of personal preference really to me on certain trucks i believe they just finish off the look especially on fords but like i said thats just personal opinion I'm also the guy that my boss thinks is nuts because i prefer a full on whelen edge 60" inch light bar any day over hide a ways


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I had a backrack and sold it cause like stated previously, everyone and their brother has one. I bought a Pro-Tech headache rack. Its a real clean unit that offers full rear window and cab protection. And its entirely out of aluminum including the grating. Ill try and get some pics for you guys. The rack mixed with my delta diamond plate box really looks great on the truck


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

on my 250, the vertical tubes continue down inside a set of square tubes in the headboard, that go to the bottom of the frame, and are bolted top and bottom. i haul alot of equipment ( run a machine/fab shop) and don't want any of it in the cab with me.

and yup. those are 1980 rotators, that came with the first truck we bought, and work just fine.

the truck gets used hauling ladders, and 20' bars of iron at times, this keeps it off the cab, and from sliding sideways into the lights.. 
simple but effective

in the background you can see the alumin' rack on our 77 f-100. it works good, but blocks your sight to the rear alot worse










you can just see the rack on my personal truck. this gets run in the fall/winter/spring. i run a topper in the summer for camping. i run some lights, cause as a volly FF it gets used blocking traffic at times, or it sits on the shoulder of the road, and strobes/led's use less power then the 4 ways


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I am a fan of them but have yet to own one. I had a ladder rack with mesh all the way across the back and couldn't wait to get that thing off, impaired my view to much for plowing. I do hate the fact that the tool box mounts lift it up though.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

I think that most people buying Pro or Back Racks are looking mainly for mounting options for lights, etc. I actually like the fact that the rear window protection is very low profile, although I wouldn't recommend this type of headache rack for rear protection.

I fabricated the LED light mounts on the rack on my 09 Dodge QC DRW:


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

ok heres a back rack question


after putting one on and adding full light bar can you still go through the local car washes?


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Top Dog;963639 said:


> ok heres a back rack question
> 
> after putting one on and adding full light bar can you still go through the local car washes?


Or get in your garage? Mine is close, very close!

_(side note, I happen to agree with the origional poster)_


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Top Dog;963639 said:


> ok heres a back rack question
> 
> after putting one on and adding full light bar can you still go through the local car washes?


Yep, never a problem on mine. Make sure it doesn't stick up too far and make sure everything is well secured to it. Magnet lights should be pulled off first...


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I've never liked those back racks. Seem pretty useless if you ask me.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i like my back rack, it does what i want/need it to do. plus i like the looks much better then the expanded metal ones.

on a side note, we had a '07 chevy come in my shop. it had rolled down a cliff well plowing and he was wanting a est on the plow. anyhow he had a back rack installed on the truck. amazingly none of the windows were broken. the roof was dented but not caved in too bad..the owner said the rack saved the cab and from the looks of it i think it did too..the bed was damaged where the rack was pushed down but it def held its own. he was still driving the truck..coffee stains on the roof and all lol


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

91AK250;964046 said:


> On a side note, we had a '07 chevy come in my shop. it had rolled down a cliff well plowing and he was wanting a est on the plow. anyhow he had a back rack installed on the truck. amazingly none of the windows were broken. the roof was dented but not caved in too bad..the owner said the rack saved the cab and from the looks of it i think it did too..the bed was damaged where the rack was pushed down but it def held its own. he was still driving the truck..coffee stains on the roof and all lol


That's funny. I would have expected the rack to bend back or tear away from the box since the bolts are so close together. Kinda amazing!


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

i had a customer spin out last winter, and go backwards into the side of a bridge. shoved his spreader ahead into the back rack, which hit the cab. dented the roof and broke the 3rd brake light... never popped the window. 

they provide protection from larger items. boards, rocks and firewood.... not so much..


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Here is mine I just built. I went the expanded metal route cause I had it left over from another project,
T.J.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Here is my protech headache rack. all aluminum and pretty nicely constructed.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

TJS;964200 said:


> Here is mine I just built. I went the expanded metal route cause I had it left over from another project,
> T.J.


Beautiful welds!


abbe;964214 said:


> Here is my protech headache rack. all aluminum and pretty nicely constructed.


That looks very nice!


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree with deere.

Nice fab work TJS. I'd love to have a TIG, but being that I have a new MIG, I can't justify purchasing one...... yet. 

abbe - I really like that rack. I'd consider purchasing something like that.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I have backracks on both my pickups. I put LED bars on them for plowing, and whenever else I may need to use them. However, I shop around for a good deal. Most of the time you can find them for half price of new, and a little paint and sanding will get them looking brand new.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

forestfireguy;962634 said:


> BS- Thats Sharp. Whats one of those run? Like the spreader too, it's the first "smaller" v-bov I've seen with fold-up chute. Is that unit Gas or Electric?


I'd have to check, but it was more than $500, again, not cheap but its what I wanted and no one else has one. The Ice-o-way is a 7', 1.1yd 8.5hp gas motor. they make them electric too. I like the fold up shoot. I can tow my trailer without unloading the spreader this way. removing it completely is just a matter of pulling a cotter pin. I also leave the chute up while plowing, no more crushing it in a snowbank.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

They're really expensive to be honest with you, I believe upwards of $550. I got mine used off of craigslist for 200 I think. I think they're really clean and uncluttered looking and it doesn't lift the box up.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

i hate them.........not a fan


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

BSDeality - A friend of mine runs an Ice O Way also. Its a well designed spreader with a very wide drag chain. The only thing I'm not crazy about is the hex shaped shaft ends on the 2 piece spinner shaft. We seem to be replacing them every year or so because they round off. Do you have the same problem?


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I have not had a problem with mine yet. This is its second winter.


----------

